# Yellow Pine OK?



## etard (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

First post here, happy to be on board!

I have a ton of this quarter sawn Southern Yellow Pine 2 x 4's here at work and today I made a sling shot from one. I went hiking this Christmas and was looking for a good fork to make a slingshot with as has been suggested on here, but didn't find anything laying on the ground to my liking, so I made one while at work.

It's made from Southern Yellow Pine, I don't know much about the best quality of wood to use, but is this acceptable? I'm ordering up some Alliance Sterling #105 bands to fit it with.

It seems like good wood, if anybody wants some, I can send it out for the price of shipping. I look forward to becoming an active part of the community and hope to share as much as I have already learnt. Also, I work in a testing lab, so if anybody has questions about the strength of anything, I can put it to the test. For instance, I have taken a few samples of this wood 0.25" thick square to over 1200 #'s when pulled in tension. I am also taking CNC machining classes, so I will be looking into machining out some custom slingshots as well.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wowzers!
I dont know about wood much, but it looks AMAZING

What size would the blocks be if I payed for shipping? 

(any kind of wood is acceptable really, as long as it isn't rotten or the kind that gives off cyanide fumes)

Awesome contribution mate!


----------



## etard (Dec 27, 2013)

Whatever size that fits in the box you want. The grain structure is nice and straight because it is quarter sawn, not like your standard 2 x 4.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Pine ain't the strongest wood around. But you'll probably be fine if you don't do something like, oh I don't know, dropping it onto concrete or putting super duper strong bands on. But I suppose the bands you're planning to put on it will be fine. By the way, nice skills.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Pine boardcuts can become brittle, as long as you keep light bands on it and take care it should be ok. Make sure you inspect it regularly and if you have any fork hits retire it.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't need two much, If you look towards the top right of the page, you should see a envelope there with a "1" in red.

Click on that and Private Message me your Paypal


----------

